# Boot Animation on Wake



## StretchBB (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm about to start my in dash install with my Nexus 7 and wanted to know if there was any way to set up something like a boot animation to play upon waking the tablet once the ignition is started?

Thanks


----------



## FastKatt (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you have a thread for this project that I can follow?

Sent from my Motorola MAXX


----------



## StretchBB (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm just waiting for the wiring harness to arrive, then I'll post up the build.


----------



## onegreywolf (Dec 9, 2013)

I use a video file and set up tasker to play it. Works great.


----------

